

Show HN: Read Github.com code on a widescreen - tmlee
https://github.com/tmlee/wider_github

======
diziet
There's got to be a better way to do this since the whole class .repository-
sidebar gets overflown over.

Collapse .repository-sidebar with a button to a right bar that only has the
icons and floats right unless mouse is over it, change .only-with-full-nav to
be similarly hidden unless mouse is in that area, voila.

On other thought - perhaps the 980px container is just right for reading code.

~~~
tmlee
Thanks for the comment. There's definitely room for improvement like you just
described there, which i'm open to adding them. =)

I would agree, it's not really a good idea to have code that stretches too
much hence i guess why the 980px is probably just right. However there're
times where this could get handy, instead of scrolling back and forth.

